# Critical skills visa



## KEVINOS (May 25, 2019)

Hello good people. I want to apply for a critical skills visa

I have SAQA and I'm in the process of registering with the Natural Science council(SACNASP). i have a BSc In Environmenal Science + 9 years of work experience. Environmenal Science is on the csv list
What are my chances good people?


----------



## Canad1 (Apr 29, 2019)

If your qualification is on the list and you have the required documents then i think you can apply and expect a positive outcome.


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

KEVINOS said:


> Hello good people. I want to apply for a critical skills visa
> 
> I have SAQA and I'm in the process of registering with the Natural Science council(SACNASP). i have a BSc In Environmenal Science + 9 years of work experience. Environmenal Science is on the csv list
> What are my chances good people?


Go for it and let us know how it goes. My brother is in the process of registering with the same board, he hold a degree in Crop-Science as well. 

Wishing you all the blessings ahead.


----------



## mahipal319 (Jun 22, 2019)

*Covering Letter for CSA*

Hello Team, I am about to apply for Critical Skills Visa, and putting together the documentation. I have applied and received IITPSA membership and Critical Skills Assessment Letter for IITPSA. Is there anyone who got critical skills visa can help me on the actual list of documents required. Also what needs to be covered in the covering letter. Appreciate your help. Thank you so much.----MAhipal


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

mahipal319 said:


> Hello Team, I am about to apply for Critical Skills Visa, and putting together the documentation. I have applied and received IITPSA membership and Critical Skills Assessment Letter for IITPSA. Is there anyone who got critical skills visa can help me on the actual list of documents required. Also what needs to be covered in the covering letter. Appreciate your help. Thank you so much.----MAhipal


Documents required.


----------

